# Random pics...*May not be 56k friendly*



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Got my car washed, it's my birthday...lol.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Cool pics!

Re: pic 4, get back out there and wash those wheels!!!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> Re: pic 4, get back out there and wash those wheels!!!


Thanks  
LOL 
Unfortunately that's as clean as they'll get. The clear coat was stripped by the previous owner. Wanted to polish the lip


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

jcatral14 said:


> Thanks
> LOL
> Unfortunately that's as clean as they'll get. The clear coat was stripped by the previous owner. Wanted to polish the lip


Yikes! I bet you could have them repainted for a reasonable fee (reasonable meaning cheaper than buying new ones!)


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

So I take it you just got your redelivery? :thumbup: 

Mystic looks awesome, I wish it was still offered in the 3 series.

Congrats and awesome pics!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Great pics! What camera and lens? We have the same watch! Except mine is not as 'classic' as yours. It's only about 10 years old. How old is that one?


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words.

fox, yeah, I got it about 3 weeks ago. Exactly 35 days after dropoff in Munich  

propeller, The camera is a 6MP Maxxum 7D. For the last 2 pics I used a 85mm/1.4 lens. On the camera it turns into a 127.5mm/1.4 lens. The watch I got last year. My first Breitling, it's a Super Ocean Steelfish X-Plus.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Some pics I took this morning...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I took this earlier. I liked it so much I used it as my sig


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Awesome Pictures.... Love the ice on the hood shot!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I was in St. Louis last week and took these photos.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That first photo of the train would make a great HDR photo. All the other ones look great as well! :thumbup:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> That first photo of the train would make a great HDR photo. All the other ones look great as well! :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

For as much as you travel, I'm rather disappointed you don't share more photos with us. 

Excellent photos by the way..


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> That first photo of the train would make a great HDR photo. All the other ones look great as well! :thumbup:


You're right. With the Hi-Res version and a bit more time and attention to detail, it could be a really nice HDR. Out of curiosity, I played with it for 5-10 mins and came up with this... :dunno:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

LuvThatSam said:


> For as much as you travel, I'm rather disappointed you don't share more photos with us.
> 
> Excellent photos by the way..


Thanks. I'll try to dig up some other pics. I travel with gear that I have to demo and show so I don't always bring my camera plus most of the pictures that I take aren't remarkable anyway 



Skiddy said:


> You're right. With the Hi-Res version and a bit more time and attention to detail, it could be a really nice HDR. Out of curiosity, I played with it for 5-10 mins and came up with this... :dunno:


That looks great!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Skiddy said:


> You're right. With the Hi-Res version and a bit more time and attention to detail, it could be a really nice HDR. Out of curiosity, I played with it for 5-10 mins and came up with this... :dunno:


Very nice!


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice Breitling


----------

